# looking for sourwood location in GA



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

Can anyone help me find a location in North GA for sourewood for this summer?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Talk to National Forest Rangers, state fire crews,
and local fire crews.

What you are looking for is an area with some
elevation that burned or was cut for timber,
but you want a cut or burn that was 3 to 7
years ago. Sourwood is an "early growth"
tree, one that grows best in these conditions.

This is perhaps the single most valuable beekeeping
"secret" anyone will ever tell you in terms
of impact on your bottom line.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Also be prepared to erect an electric fence...there is a pretty dense bear population.

Jim, thanks for that advice, too


----------



## The7Cs (Apr 25, 2005)

Mikes,

How many hives? I've got a friend in the hills west of Dahlonega who also keeps bees. He may be able to help scout a location.

Also, you wouldn't happen to be a member of the Tara Beekeepers Assoc, would you?


----------



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I would like to find a place for 10-20 hives. Yes I am a member of the Tara Beekeepers Assoc. but Im not to active, way busy, but do attend just about all state meetings. We just came back for Young Harris, what a grear meeting. If you havent been you should check it out.

Mike


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Mikes, call Robert Brewer, the UGA extension agent in Young Harris. If he doesn't know anywhere good, he'll give you some phone numbers to call to scout up a place.

You might also call Dr Jamie Ellis at the UGA bee lab...he might be able to help. His phone number is 706/769-1736.

Also, as pointed out, be prepared to errect a bear fence. I use an electrified barbed wire fence powered by a 12 volt deep cycle battery. Aoo new equipment will run you about 200 dollars for the fencing material. Also, a hint...bait the midpoint of each of the four sides of the enclosure with bacon stuck to a barb on the fence. A bear's fur is good insulation when he brushes against a fence while trying to get through, but when he gets the fence in his mouth from going after the bacon it'll back him off real quick.

BubbaBob


----------

